# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  сны

## natata

...

----------


## natata

в моём дворе девушка  прыгнула с небольшой высоты (может быть с гаража), а потом её тело стало нестерпимо горячим (кто то сказал что у неё температура, я дотронулась и обожглась) и она оказалась мертва. тело высохло (внешне это в глаза не бросалось),затем нога отломилась. и,наверное, она приходилась мне подругой или сестрой.

рассказывайте свои.

----------


## Leisan

Трупы утопленников, высящие на потолке, будто приклеенные. Вода с них стекала прямо на меня. И взгляд ужасный.

----------


## natata

Лесс, я начинаю тебя понимать. в смысле вообще, а не из-за сна

----------


## Leisan

> Лесс, я начинаю тебя понимать. в смысле вообще, а не из-за сна


 Поделись. Интересно знать

----------


## Leisan

Да.......вредно телевизор смотреть... особенно на ночь глядя

----------


## Melissa

У меня есть приятель, который мастерски расшифровывает сновидения. Вообще прям в точку. В наших снах есть будущее, есть предупреждения, есть расшифровка. Бессознательное очень сильное на самом деле  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Потом мы перемещаемся обратно ко мне в комнату и я просыпаюсь.


 Как всегда на самом интересном месте ))

----------


## Игорёк

Конечно надо.

----------


## Игорёк

> а войдя в ванну вслед за ним,я поняла,что он уже в ванной.Сев на табуретку,я стала раздавать указания.
> И проснулась


 И опять на самом интересном месте!!!  
 напишу в личку*

----------


## Игорёк

так хотел спать, и проспал 2 раза по 40 минут, просыпался из-за снов. Напишу раз делать нечего. 
В первом - оказался в каком-то здании, неподалеку от стайки малолетних гопников, распивающих ягу. я находился внее поле видимости, но они знали что я там есть. а в полевидимости лежала моя куртка, с деньгими и телефоном. Ну и я в страхе думаю о том чтобы скорее они ушли и чтоб моя куртка не привлекла их внимания. Но не повезло. На некоторое время отвлекся и заметил что куртка исчезла. Отступать не было выбора, кинулся на них,. с матерками вырвал куртку,  обшмонал одного из них, и забрал деньги с телефоном которые он уже успел прикорманить. Вообщем они сами испугались, притихли. тогда я успокоился, и начал умничать, подоброму, сказав что-то вроде " Ребят, все делают ошибки по глупости, вы сами потом поймете", что-то так быстренько наплел про совесть и мораль. и они свалили. 

второй сон - оказываюсь в какой-то квартире, на первом этаже. За окном лето, жала, зелень, дикий мир, в котором ходят разные животные, было несколько кур, и какое-то животное типа барана, или казла. Все ничего, но тут появляется огромный лев, или тигр.. и кидается на то другое животное, которое явно слабее его физически. Наблюдая их битву я осознаю что окна у этого дома очень низкие и большие, решеток нет. вообщем понимаю что пробраться через стекло этому лбву ничего не стоит. Начинаю паниковать, искать возможность спрятаться, но прятаться негде. в соседней комнате есть зарешеченый балкончик, но дверь и на него с простым окном, и не закрывается с наружи. Вообщем выбора особо нет. закрываю дверь в комнату, и слышу как оба этих животных врываются через разбитое окно в комнату. Дверь между комнат тоненькая и закрыта на шпингалет. Прячусь на балконе, слушаю звуки битвы. Потом тишина. через какое-то время лев ломает дверь и оказывается в комнате в которой балкон, на котором прячусь я. Он замечает меня и подходит к двери. Я осознаю что он гараздо больше меня и сил удержать дверь у меня не хватит. лев подходит к стеклу и начинает давить на него головой. По усилию я замечаю что оно становится все сильнее, и что вот вот стекло лопнет. замечаю на балконе выдергу, хватаю ее одой рукой, замахиваюсь, собираюсь с силами в надежде пробить льву череп с одного удара. и .... просыпаюсь ))

----------


## Elysium

"землетрясение" - частый гость в моих снах. частенько останавливаюсь и всматриваюсь в предметы (дом, люстра...), как они покачиваются\падают\рушатся, и это дает мне четкое понимание того, что я во сне. а еще каждый раз, когда сон заканчивается, я перемещаюсь\появляюсь в родном подъезде\доме\дворе, далее вызываю лифт и до-о-о-лго поднимаюсь наверх. в процессе поднятия на нужный этаж со мной ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! что-то происходит - падение в яму, отключение электричества, аварийное открытие двери лифта этажом ниже с последующим вытаскиванием меня из лифта "за шиворот" (образы врагов из реала) и прочий бред. но всегда я каким то образом отбиваюсь от всех и таки добираюсь до своей квартиры на последнем этаже, вставляю ключ в замок ... и я просыпаюсь!

PS если у кого-то аналогичные "сны" - опишите их  :Smile:

----------


## Rum

Мне снится много странных страшных снов. Больше всего люблю ночи, когда их нет.

----------


## jeri

А мне в детстве всегда снились очень страшные сны, кошмары, я просыпалась с криками и боялась засыпать. Меня смотрела  знакомая родителей -психиатр, возили к разным бабкам.
Сейчас в основном я не помню свои сны, но был период, когда каждую ночь снилось ,что я от кого-то убегаю и прячусь, бегу по каким-то темным коридорам, лабиринтам, подимаюсь вверх по бесконечным лестницам и т.д. Говорят ,такие сны указывают на то, что в жизни есть проблемы от которых хотелось-бы уйти, найти решение. Так и есть, у меня на тот момент были проблемы с сессией.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я подозрительно часто летал во сне, очень стараясь не зацепить провода линий электропередач...  :Smile: 

Как-то я узнал, что для человека нормально видеть черно-белые сны. И был весьма удивлен, так как ни разу в жизни черно-белых снов не видел, только цветные...

----------


## jeri

Я очень не любила сны в которых я летала, я боялась, что меня унесет ветром слишком далеко и я никогда больше ни смогу вернуться домой, поэтому всегда пыталась за что-то ухватиться, например, за провода линий электропередач)

----------


## Ваня :)

> хотела,что бы приснилось


 Мне тоже нравилось...  :Smile:

----------


## Elysium

> Я очень не любила сны в которых я летала, я боялась, что меня унесет ветром слишком далеко и я никогда больше ни смогу вернуться домой, поэтому всегда пыталась за что-то ухватиться, например, за провода линий электропередач)


 если полет происходит в ОС - осознанном сне, то меня преследует такой же страх. в обычном, полу-осознанном сне полет не так страшен. последний раз помню, в ОС, не успел я встать с кровати\тела, как тут же меня начало сдувать, и пока я пролетал возле своего шкафа я успел ухватится за него. как сейчас помню, я четко видел свои держащиеся за шкаф полупрозрачные руки... а еще белые-белые как молоко полосы, их было много и пронизывали мое полупрозрачное тело и все-все вокруг - это был белый ветер...

----------


## Pechalka

тут как всегда тусуюсь я и моя бессонница...а людям сны сняться...мда...ПИПЕЦ!!!

----------


## Кирилллл

лёг по раньше( в24 часа ночи обычно в 4 часа ложусь) сильно болел живот и в итоге мой мозг сгенерировал следующий бред пока я спал. не помню как туда я попал, но я оказался на Луне и меня обуревало жуткое чувство тревоги. нужно было сваливать с Луны. на луне я был в корабле пришельцев. и вообщем я двинулся в спасательную капсулу но тут какой то хрен опережает меня и залезает в неё первый и катапультируется только без капсулы. отправляется вообщем в ваакум подышать абсолютной пустотой. как выяснилось это была ловушка пришельцев никаких капсул нет. тут я примечаю девятку белого цвета и меня озаряет что на самом деле это космический корабль сделанный наподобие наших машин и в них можно путешествовать по галактике. я сожусь в эту девятку и еду.Гоняю с чувством беспокойства вроде как по луне, но почему то вокруг дома в точь точь как из моего родного города, судя по всему продублирован на луне и в итоге в конце я просыпаюсь.

----------


## Кирилллл

> тут как всегда тусуюсь я и моя бессонница...а людям сны сняться...мда...ПИПЕЦ!!!


 эх ты )нормальные пацаны в клубах тусят, из-за девчёнок того кто по слабее тех кого по меньше не щадя себя избивают,  а потом в награду хламидиозом заражаются.



если ничего не снится то это наоборот хорошо это тебе любой психотерапевт скажет да и по фрейду это так, почему так? типо сны это побочный продукт деятельности мозга. когда спишь он не должен работать и ничего не должно снится, но если тебе например что то упирается в бок тебе начинает снится например что ты едешь в метро и какая нибудь бабуля с сумкой упёрлась тебе в бочину.мозг работает типо по инерции. вообще точно не помню,, чувак книггу на эту тему написал в двух словах и не расскажешь.

----------


## jeri

> если ничего не снится то это наоборот хорошо


 Слышала, что сны снятся всем, за редким исключением( повреждение мозга и т.д), просто многие этого не помнят)




> лёг по раньше( в24 часа ночи обычно в 4 часа ложусь) сильно болел живот и в итоге мой мозг сгенерировал следующий бред пока я спал. не помню как туда я попал, но я оказался на Луне и меня обуревало жуткое чувство тревоги. нужно было сваливать с Луны. на луне я был в корабле пришельцев. и вообщем я двинулся в спасательную капсулу но тут какой то хрен опережает меня и залезает в неё первый и катапультируется только без капсулы. отправляется вообщем в ваакум подышать абсолютной пустотой. как выяснилось это была ловушка пришельцев никаких капсул нет. тут я примечаю девятку белого цвета и меня озаряет что на самом деле это космический корабль сделанный наподобие наших машин и в них можно путешествовать по галактике. я сожусь в эту девятку и еду.Гоняю с чувством беспокойства вроде как по луне, но почему то вокруг дома в точь точь как из моего родного города, судя по всему продублирован на луне и в итоге в конце я просыпаюсь.


 Я думаю,примерно  с такого же сна начинал сниматься " Обитаемый остров" )

----------


## Pechalka

> эх ты )нормальные пацаны в клубах тусят, из-за девчёнок того кто по слабее тех кого по меньше не щадя себя избивают,  а потом в награду хламидиозом заражаются.


 это нарики,алкаши и тунеядцы-это ты их называешь нормальными??? Не по себе ли судишь?!

----------


## Кирилллл

> это нарики,алкаши и тунеядцы-это ты их называешь нормальными??? Не по себе ли судишь?!


 дак конечно по себе я тот ещё нарик алкаш и тунеядец, лежу вот на полу в одной руке косячок в другой бутылка водки, лежу вот на полу и тунеядствую и считаю что это нормально.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я думаю,примерно  с такого же сна начинал сниматься " Обитаемый остров" )


 ))))да так то снят по роману Струацких, всё дело в режиссёрском таланте Бондарчука. я давно ходил тогда у меня ещё девушка была, я то ещё книгу читал мне ещё что то ясно было а она от этого бреда наверное с ума сходила. )))ну вообще конечно сон на фильм и правда похож или фильм на бредовый сон хрен знает.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я вот не читала книгу,но фильм по телику с удовольствием смотрела)))


 ну в принципе в фильме много актёров хороших интересна их актёрская игра, много актёров хороших было кроме главного героя он производил впечатление умственно отсталого и блин бондарчук насокращал и в итоге слишком уж динамично развивались события. да и графика бесила картонные машины, стены, плюс ещё такая хрень в диалогах была, неправильно передана интонация чтоли, вообщем все постоянно чё то орут, а нормально никто не обащется. помню в конце эпичную сцену кода странник с МАК СИМОМ как два тугих на оба уха общались между собой, а потом удар кулак в кулак улыбнул, вообщем эти тупости смешили и если на них не обращать то в принципе есть идея и интересно вполне.

----------


## jeri

> Я вот не читала книгу,но фильм по телику с удовольствием смотрела)))


 Я пыталась несколько раз смотреть, но, видимо ,это выше моих сил) Главный актер-печаль(, спецэффекты...(

----------


## Кирилллл

> Сегодня села во сне в лифт и поехала в нём и выехала на крышу,а потом в небо и зависла в нём и вишу в кабинке,а рабочие какие-то вылезли на крышу и ржут,мол чего ты туда полезла,он же на ремонте,вот и вылетел. И тут появляется ещё один человек и спрашивает их,что бы они меня от туда вытащили,а они не хотят,мол пусть там посидит пока кислород есть и свет есть.


 wiki  тебе надо проветривать комнату тебе наверное просто душно когда ты спишь, вот и снится что ты в лифте. )))а проветришь приснится что нибудь поинтереснее или вообще ничего не приснится

Сонник - толкователь летних снов

К чему снится Лифт - Если вам приснится, что вы застряли в лифте и нет надежды, что вас скоро освободят, а вы уже задыхаетесь, - возникнут проблемы с дыхательными путями.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Просто я фантастику люблю и фэнтези может поэтому и понравилось)))


 вообще не так и много девушек любящих фантастику и фэнтэзи. обычно там всякие титаники им нравятся, добей меня нежно и я и не вспомню даже.

----------


## jeri

А мне сегодня ночью приснилось , что  оказалась в какой-то деревушке, окупированной немцами, и мне срочно от туда нужно выбраться. Я бегу через какие-то дворы , огороды и оказываюсь на какой-то улице и понимаю, что навстречу мне едут немцы на мотоцикле, спрятаться я уже не успеваю. А рядом на лавочке сидят люди( жители этой деревни), они посадили рядом с собой, как-будто я их родственница и живу тут. К нам подходят немцы и в этот момент, я понимаю, что  у меня в руках ключи от домофона, и думаю:" Ну вот, спалилась!"
  Вот такой вот бред)), Можете не читать))

----------


## jeri

> вообще не так и много девушек любящих фантастику и фэнтэзи. обычно там всякие титаники им нравятся, добей меня нежно и я и не вспомню даже.


 Я очень люблю фантастику, но только более реалистичную, ни в коем случае не фэнтези))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я очень люблю фантастику, но только более реалистичную, ни в коем случае не фэнтези))


 мне как технарю тоже больше по душе научная фантастика из фэнтези только властелин колец понравился фильм и гарри поттер книга ещё Цикл «Волшебник Изумрудного города» незнаю это фэнтези или нет.

блин общаюсь(с wiki и Жанна)  с вами неплохие вы люди оказывается.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Комната была душная,но я открыла окно,вернее приоткрыла чисто проветрить,но нормально открыть не было возможности так как я спала в комнате не одна (гости были) и та с кем спала жутко мерзлячая,спит с закрытыми окнами и под одеялом даже при +30. Я и так уже ночью открыла его потихонечку и шторкой прикрыла,что бы не дуло и не видно было так как знала,что она встанет раньше меня и сразу уйдёт из комнаты. Вот может быть это и повлияло))))
> 
>  А фэнтези и фантастику я всегда любила и книжки такие же накупала))) хоть в доме полно классики. Мелодраму тоже могу смотреть так как иногда это требуется, но именно временами требуется в какие-то периоды жизни. А ещё мистику,ну это по ходу и так тут все знают так как я засветилась с мистикой тут по полной.


 классика разная бывает, бывает типо пастернака хоть стой хоть падай уснёшь пока осилишь, а типо достоевского очень крутая, у него кстати в романах тоже мистики много, советую почитать, лично я лучшие свои года жизни прожил читая его книги

----------


## Кирилллл

> А ты думал тут все только плохие сидят?))


 да я мало думал, я просто встаю с утра больной и хронически злой и поэтому все плохие все виноваты что я встал не с той ноги.

----------


## jeri

> блин общаюсь(с wiki и Жанна)  с вами неплохие вы люди оказывается.


 От куда знаешь? Может быть я только что убила кого-то, а сейчас мило общаюсь на этом форуме)))

----------


## Кирилллл

> а постапокалиптика?)))))


 книг не читал хотя наверное метро 2033 можно отнести к данному жанру, поэтому читал из фильмом смотрел я легенда 28 недель спустя и 28 дней спустя, эти понравились. ну а типо обитель зла бред конечно.  ещё комиксы немного читал walking dead. не предпочитаемый мной жанр, хотя в принципе не против фильмы в основном посмотреть.



> Кстати,как бы нас за флуд бы не забанили бы))))


 да не должны это же общение ну максимум подотрут. )))я бы не банил.

----------


## Кирилллл

> От куда знаешь? Может быть я только что убила кого-то, а сейчас мило общаюсь на этом форуме)))


 )))да не, вряд ли.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я вот серию "Мир пауков" читала,круто,жалко,что фильма нет по этим книгам((


 я не читал но думаю что снимут, снимают по всему что можно и нельзя

----------


## jeri

За последние 2 дня приснились 2 очень реалистичных сна, после которых целый день ходила как зомби под впечатлением.

1-й: Ночь.Зима. Я иду по улице босиком по снегу. Очень страшно и холодно, вокруг туман. Я ничего не вижу , не знаю куда мне идти. Вокруг никого, абсолютная тишина. Как-будто кроме меня в этом тумане больше ничего не существует.

2-й: Я бегу по лесу с какими-то людьми, за нами гонятся охотники, очень страшно. Меня доганяют, и целятся из ружья , я понимаю, что смерть уже неизбежна, это меня приводит в ужас, но потом я слышу выстрел и понимаю, что умираю, и от этого мне становится так спокойно, я это реально чувствую, настолько реально, что когда проснулась, еще чувствовала это спокойствие, но потом такое разочарование, когда поняла, что это всего лишь сон.

А кому-нибудь еще снилась собственная смерть? Какое отношение было к ней во сне?

----------


## Игорёк

асоцация со смертью во сне всегда похожая. по причинам того что не чувствуешь боли (только страх перед решающим событием), и второй момент - во сне можно увидеть только комбинацию того что чувствовал в реальной жизни, поэтому после смерти во сне всегда происходит пробуждение, поскольку возникает конфликт, который моск не может связать логически.

----------


## jeri

Да, никакой боли, только страх,и потом такое спокойствие, что наконец-то решилось и от меня уже ничего не зависит. Но мне кажется, что в жизни я никогда такого не ощущала

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

К чему полеты во сне снятся??? очень часто снится как летаю, просто поднимаюсь прям высоко и летаю, при этом у меня нет крыльев, я даже над морем летала, самой себе завидно, получаю удовольствие от полетов во сне. Слышала, что если летаешь во сне- значит растешь, но это чушь, я давно выросла!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

вот сегодня опять приснилось как я летаю

----------


## Агата

> К чему полеты во сне снятся???


 Это твоё подсознание, с тебя и спрос =)

----------


## Yrok25

> За последние 2 дня приснились 2 очень реалистичных сна, после которых целый день ходила как зомби под впечатлением.
> 
> 1-й: Ночь.Зима. Я иду по улице босиком по снегу. Очень страшно и холодно, вокруг туман. Я ничего не вижу , не знаю куда мне идти. Вокруг никого, абсолютная тишина. Как-будто кроме меня в этом тумане больше ничего не существует.
> 
> 2-й: Я бегу по лесу с какими-то людьми, за нами гонятся охотники, очень страшно. Меня доганяют, и целятся из ружья , я понимаю, что смерть уже неизбежна, это меня приводит в ужас, но потом я слышу выстрел и понимаю, что умираю, и от этого мне становится так спокойно, я это реально чувствую, настолько реально, что когда проснулась, еще чувствовала это спокойствие, но потом такое разочарование, когда поняла, что это всего лишь сон.
> 
> А кому-нибудь еще снилась собственная смерть? Какое отношение было к ней во сне?


 Нормальный такой сюжет , в стиле : пришол БП , продовольственный кризис , канибализм и все такоэ )

----------


## ufo/a

как то мне приснились фары на встречу,  а потом я проснулся в броне из гипса (с)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Это твоё подсознание, с тебя и спрос =)


 не с меня. я не выбираю какие мне сны смотреть по ночам :Wink:

----------


## Ankou

недавно приснилось, что беременна, живот такой, будто планету проглотила. щупаю его, понимаю, что у меня вмятина какая-то на нем, и тут он лопается. впечатления не для слабонервных. почему-то очень часто во сне с моими детьми какие-то косяки, пусть даже с неродившимися. хоть бы раз приснилось что-то нормально на такую тему

----------


## 4ёрный

За всю жизнь мне запомнились 4 сна. 
Первый. 
Я - ребёнок лет пяти (коим и был на тот момент). Играю в большой луже, что находилась за домом. Вдруг, небо потемнело, а солнце наоборот стало очень ярким и какой-то громоподобный голос стал на меня ругаться за то как я играю, что весь вымажусь и т.д. При этом периодически проскакивали молнии. Мне было жутко страшно, но я заявил, что мне все равно и как хочу так и играю. Затем со злости топнул ногой так что ощутил землетрясение. Тут же все прекратилось, небо и солнце стали обычными. Я проснулся.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

А мне несколько дней назад приснился забавный сон). За его основу моим подсознанием почему-то был взят сюжет фильма "Омерзительная восьмерка" (к сведению, я начинала смотреть этот фильм несколько раз, но так и не досмотрела до конца, поэтому, толком даже не знаю, о чем он). Мой сон начинался с того, что я увидела группу людей, в наше время, и я была в их числе. Мы искали что-то затерянное, мифическое, были исследователями каких-то аномалий во времени. Потом увидела старый дом, в который мы зашли. Там была комната, с проходными дверьми. Я прошла, открыла вторую, и мне в лицо ударил снежный ветер. Как будто я попала не только в другое место, но и в другое время, в прошлое. С этого момента начинается вестерн. Мы добрались до убежища, где я увидела Дейзи Домергу, но совершенно в другом виде. Она была беременна. На голове пышные волосы, завязанные в пучок, длинное платье, а на ногах чуни из белоснежной овечьей шерсти. И сама она такая опрятная, чистая, и улыбается мне. Мы все вместе сели на поезд, почему-то я сидела на крыше, и мне было очень страшно, потому что мчались мы с безумной скоростью. А потом мы стали размещаться на поселение где-то на окраине леса, там было много опавшей листвы, и я думала, что не мешало бы вымести ее из своего жилища. А "жилище" представляло собой только три стены, без потолка, но зато с изумительным видом на горы). Все, дальше меня разбудил чертов будильник.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Прочитала пост о полетах во сне. Раньше мне очень часто снилось, что я летаю. Настолько часто, что я научилась управлять этим полетом. Я знала, как взлететь, если ситуация во сне становилась неуправляемой, например, если по другому не удавалось убежать от каких-то существ, зачастую запредельных. Взлетая, я могла менять направление в зависимости от желания, движением руки, правой или левой. Я приземлялась там, где хотела. Один раз я решила "отдохнуть" от полета на кресте на куполе церкви. В другом сне я приземлилась на собственную могильную плиту (я это просто знала), и начала поправлять чулки на поясе, хотя в настоящей реальности никогда таких не носила. К чему это я... Ах, да. Я думаю, что полеты во сне - это отражение нашей истинной сущности, это наша память о том, кем мы являемся на самом деле. В том самом смысле, кем мы будем, когда освободимся от физического скафандра, и на что мы будем способны. Сны - это напоминание.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вообще, тема для меня благодатная). Жаль, конечно, что писали здесь еще в 2013 году. Свою смерть я тоже видела во сне. Только эта смерть уже была, в прошлом. Меня застрелил мужчина, в довольно молодом возрасте. Он чистил ружье, и после сборки случайно нажал на курок. Тогда я видела себя девушкой, и скорее всего, это было в стране, где исповедовался ислам (судя по одеянию, платку на голове и общей атмосфере сна). Я много чего видела в своих снах, что не оставило у меня сомнений, что жизнь у нас не одна.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

И кстати, я запомнила свои ощущения после смерти: ты начинаешь видеть все со стороны, ты можешь наблюдать, что потом происходит. Например, я видела, как кричал тот мужчина, поняв, что произошло. И это хорошо, когда ты уже точно знаешь, что будет после смерти. Она перестает тебя пугать, ты относишься к ней, как к переходу. У меня нет страха перед неизбежным, чего и вам желаю.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Интересно, а на этом форуме тоже была высокая активность именно в 2013 году? Как говорится, ничего не предвещало...

----------


## tempo

Феня, вопрос, вне контекста нашей с тобой неземной любви:

у тебя есть какие-либо непривычные ощущения в теле во время полёта?

----------


## microbe

> Интересно, а на этом форуме тоже была высокая активность именно в 2013 году? Как говорится, ничего не предвещало...


 Нет, скорее активность была до 2012-года.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Это был не сон. Я лежала на операционном столе, и меня держал за руку анестезиолог. Я убивала своего последнего ребенка. После этого я уже не имела проблем с зачатием. Но то, что я тогда увидела, с физическим телом никак не соотносилось. Я могла дотронуться пальцем до своей "головы" и рассыпаться на части. И это не было чем-то нереальным, я все равно оставалась единым целым. Это удивительно. И прекрасно.

----------


## microbe

Мне кажется полёт во сне это рудимент от птиц, если по теории эволюции мы от общего предка в виде много клеточного организма тогда всё встаёт на свои места, тоже самое касается и воды, ведь многим снятся потопы -  это рудимент от рыб. Ведь лимбическая часть мозга это область подсознания.

----------


## microbe

В продолжение, ведь сон - это область подсознания.

----------


## 4ёрный

Свежий сон.

Ранняя осень. Солнечно. Большой неухоженный лесопарк. Я собираю грибы. Слышу гул самолёта. Распрямившись, нахожу его взглядом. Самолёт довольно большой. Похож на ту-154. Выписывает фигуры высшего пилотажа. Красиво. Во время очередной "мёртвой петли" срывается в штопор и скрывается за деревьями. Серия взрывов. Бегу туда. 
Берег реки и железный мост. Русло изувечено несколькими большими воронками. Аккуратно вброд перехожу реку, попутно озираясь. Следов самолёта нет. На другом берегу железная дорога. Несколько локомотивов догорают. Иду вдоль путей. Мимо проезжает неисправный трамвай со сгоревшей задней колёсной тележкой. Запрыгиваю в него на ходу...

----------


## 4ёрный

Новенькое.

Брожу по большому торговому центру. Многоуровневому. Стеклянному. Огромному. С эскалаторами, переходами, уличными террасами. Зачем - не знаю, но уже иду на выход.
Парковка забита. Моя машина запаркована за углом, в жилом квартале. 
Захожу за угол. Громкие голоса и крики "восемьдесят второй, выходи!"
082 - номер моего "Соболя". Подхожу ближе. "Соболь" сильно раскачивается и на моих глазах съезжает по гладко стриженному газону на проезжую часть и, набрав на уклоне скорость, поперёк пересекает противоположный тротуар. Врезается в бетонный забор. Фара и крыло - в хлам.
Оборачиваюсь на стоянку. 
"Вы чё, сука, творите?!"
"Ты охренел! Мы час тут тебя ждём!"
Их человек семь. Злые. Но маленькие. Я на две головы выше любого из них. У меня в руке что-то похожее на гантелю. "Писец вам, твари!" Бегу на них. Они - врассыпную. Выбираю одного. Бегу за ним. Он пытается вскарабкаться на балкон первого этажа. Бью гантелей в спину. Целясь в седьмой шейный. Сползает на землю. Оглядываюсь - все убежали. Ярость ослепляет меня. Я бью. Бью.БЬЮ!...

----------


## Ваня :)

Совсем не собирался печатать этот пост, но вчера наткнулся на видео, в котором очень хорошо видно, что происходит со мной во сне.

Сначала экскурс.

Мне по многу раз (постоянно) в разные периоды снились одинаковые сны.

Один я вообще не могу рассказать. Мне он снился, когда я болел в детстве (и позже). Но сейчас я не болею простудными заболеваниями и он мне не снится. Что хорошо. Это на уровне ощущений. Я не знаю, как расказать. Если я скажу "шершавость" и "крутящийся барабан" врят ли станет понятно.

Потом мне снился сон, что я ползу в очень узком тоннеле под землей (или просто в каком-то сооружении). Мне очень тесно, я задыхаюсь. Ужасный сон.

Потом, что пол на балконе и перила наклоняются и я начинаю сьезжать на улицу. Пытаюсь удержаться. Иногда понимаю, что это сон, и начинается веселье. Я не боюсь упасть, а просто прыгаю с шестого этажа. Потом поднимаюсь и снова прыгаю. Ха-ха. Со мной ничего не случилось. Главное в реальной жизни не подумать, что это сон. )

Часто снился сон (и сейчас иногда)... Думаю, он многим снится. Что я голый куда-то иду. Чувство стыда. Бывает не голый, а в майке, без боксерок. Как Сквидвард или Винни Пух.  :Smile: 





Но что остается... Набираюсь смелости, ни на кого не обращаю внимания и иду дальше. Главное в реальной жизни до такого не докатиться.  :Smile: 

Но вот видео... Этот сон мне начал сниться несколько лет назад. Очень, знаете, неудобно для социального взаимодействия во сне...

Обратите внимание, на чувака с гитарой на 1:20-1:30 (больше можно не смотреть... хотя, когда дальше на базаре начинает всех плющить - это тоже оно). Только у меня амплитуда значительно шире. Бросает по всей комнате.




Также слышу голоса во время фазы перехода из сна. Не осуждающие или приказывающие, а просто на жизненные темы.

Вчера без фазы перехода в сон закрывал глаза и меня забрасывало скетчами эротического содержания... девчат в экстазе. ) Но тут то я хоть знаю, от чего мой мозг так разошелся... Надо об этом психиатру рассказать.

Вообще, можно было бы оформить выплаты, если был бы хоть какой-то смысл...

Но блин. То что происходит в голове - это ж трындец... Иными словами: "Что за...????" Я очень сомневаюсь, что это нормально задуманый природой биологическо-химический процесс. Все обиженные нейроны отрываются по полной...///

----------

